# Computer: Typing by itself?



## fed34

Sometimes, my computer types by itself.  For example, when I'm typing on Word, it may begin with "....." then start typing strange sentences.  Is this a virus?  How can I get rid of it?  It's really annoying.  Even when I'm using IE, on the top left hand corner, there seems to be a box with "......"  and more typing.


----------



## Byteman

Take your sandwich off the keyboard!...  

jus kidding, first thing is to try a different keyboard.  Then make sure that voice recognition is not enabled if you have MS office, (turn off the language bar too).  If you truley think it's a virus, go here for sum real good online scans.  

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm


----------

